# Gestation diabetes during post partum period



## rmooney1114 (Mar 27, 2018)

I am not really familiar with OBGYN, but I have a provider who is coding O24.415 - Gestational diabetes mellitus in pregnancy, controlled by oral hypoglycemic drugs. My issue is that this patient is 7 month postpartum, therefore I believe that this MD should not longer be using the O - code, because the patient is no longer pregnant, and if the patient still has diabetes after she has already delivered that the provider should not be using the appropriate diabetes or                 pre-diabetes ICD-10 code. Can someone either agree or disagree with me and explain why? Thank you


----------



## esheppard (Mar 28, 2018)

The postpartum period begins immediately after delivery and continues for six weeks following delivery. The peripartum period is defined as the last month of pregnancy to five months postpartum. 
Pregnancy-related complications after 6 week period
Chapter 15 codes may also be used to describe pregnancy-related complications after the peripartum or postpartum period if the provider documents that a condition is pregnancy related.
-ICD-10-CM Official Guidelines for Coding and Reporting.

Perhaps look at  Z86.32: Personal history of gestational diabetes.


----------



## Chelle-Lynn (Mar 29, 2018)

To add to the previous response...at the 7 month mark, if the patient is still being treated for diabetes and not just monitored, then you are correct at this point the service would be diagnosed as regular/standard DM and no longer gestational.  If it common for OB patients with gestational diabetes to become diabetic when the pregnancy is resolved. (E08-E13)


----------

